# Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?



## Da_Frank (29. Juli 2009)

*Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

Hallo liebe PCGHler

Ist es schädlich, diesen Frostschutz fürs Auto in eine Wasserkühlung zu geben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist, wie drauf steht, Ethanol, also Alkohol enthalten. Greift dies die Wakü an?

gruß


----------



## hyperionical (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

Könnte wahrscheinlich nur zur Verfärbung der Schläuche kommen, bzw. zur Ablagerung von Farbpartikeln in den Kühlern (passiert ja häufig bei färbigen Kühlmitteln). Des weitern enthält sie auch keine anti-korrosiven Bestandteile, würde also eher davon abraten wenn Alu und Kupfer im Kreislauf sind.
 Ansonsten ist eine Scheibenwischanlage im Auto ja auch nur eine Wakü mit nem offenen Ende.
Warum soll es eigentlich Frostschutz sein statt eines richtigen Zusatzes?


----------



## Da_Frank (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

Im moment habe ich destiliertes Wasser drin, also auch kein korrosionsschutz^^
Frostschutz, weil ich den daheim hab und keinen kaufen müsste.
Jetzt in meinen PC würde ich es eh nicht kippen weil es farblich nicht passt, aber für mein nächstes Projekt wäre es gut zu wissen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

Scheiben Frostschutz in der Wasserkühlung dürfte ein Schönes Schaumbad geben.
Nimm Kühlerfrostschutz also Gysantin G48, G40. Der Schaumt nicht und schützt vor Korrosion.
Oder du nimmst Innovatek Protect IP Konzentrat.


----------



## Chucky1978 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

idR Passiert kaum was.. hatte es mal verwedent um auszuprobieren mit welchen mitteln ich am besten meine Wakü durchspülen kann.. schaumbad war vorhanden.. wie dieses Mittel ist weis ich jetzt nicht, aber es gibt mittel, die doch scho serh viel alk drin haben, und wenn man wie ich mal zu Bund Zeiten sparen wollte und reines ethanol benutzt was bei Y-Fahrzeugen immer drin ist, und feststellte das aufeinmal sich die Scheibenwischer wirkich ab-/aufgelöst haben. greift man lieber zu anderen mitteln die kei Ethanol enthalten.. zumindest ich verzichte darauf.... Wie Korrisionshemmend die Mittel sind weis ich icht... am besten holst du den Kanister und schttest ihn is auto, oder versuchst vorher vielleicht ein stück Kupfer, ne Metalschraube und nen PVC-Schlauch über ei paar Tage/Wochen einzulegen...dann weist du, obs kurzfristig sicher ist oder nicht


----------



## hyperionical (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Scheiben Frostschutz in der Wasserkühlung dürfte ein Schönes Schaumbad geben.



Jep, daran hatte ich noch garnicht gedacht!

Innovatek Protect IP ist günstig (5,50€ pro Liter Fertigmischung), bietet einen optimalen Korrosions- und Biobefallschutz und mindert außerdem die Leitungsfähigkeit des Wassers (siehe PCGH in Gefahr Video) und damit die Gefahr bei Undichtigkeiten.
Außerdem sollte es bei einer Wakü für viel Geld dann nicht an 10€ für Wasserzusätze scheitern, oder?


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

ich würd aber nicht die fertigmischung sondern das konzentrat nehmen, is besser


----------



## nemetona (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

Den Frostschutz für Scheibenwaschanlagen mit Alkohol würde ich nicht in einer Wasserkühlung verwenden.


----------



## Axim (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

Frostschutz würd ich höchstens nehmen, wenn ich ne Wakü mit Chiller hätte


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

Ich mach das ja mehr wegen der Farbe.


----------



## Udel0272 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

denn besorg dir bei caseking lieber farbe kostet auch nichts Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wasserzusätze » Farbige Zusätze


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

Kostet auch nichts?


----------



## Udel0272 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

naja im gegensatz zur ner def. wasserkühlung find ich ca.5 euro nicht überteuert!!!!!

kostet nichts heist nicht das es nichts kostet!!!!!!!!!!!

du weisrt schon wie ich das mein !!!!    denke ehr das dir grad langweilig ist!!!! und ein bisschen mitteilungbedürftig!!!!


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> kostet nichts heist nicht das es nichts kostet!!!!!!!!!!!



Alles klar -.- ne 5 Euro sind nicht zuviel aber wieso 5 euro + versand zahlen wenn ich frostschutz den ich eh zuhause hab nehmen könnte.


----------



## Udel0272 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

Naja erstmal ist es ja nicht direkt n froschschutzmittel sondern ehr n reinigungs mittel mit alkohol damit es nicht einfriert und zweitens kann ich mir gut vorstellen das du wenn das mal ne std. läuft ne schaumkühlung hast!!

Und nicht zu vergessen es ist auch kein Korosions-schutz enthalten!!!


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

Ja gut.. werds lassen... die 3 euro muss ich dann halt rausschmeißen


----------



## Udel0272 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

ist ja nicht rausgeschmissen      und solltest du bei caseking bestellen wirst du sowieso noch mehr best. also ich kann mich da nie zurück halten ist echt viess die seite!!!!!!


----------



## p00nage (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

also farbige zusätze bringen oft probs mit sich  aber was viele verwenden ist so "kühlermittel"

hier wurde schon genannt: 





JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Scheiben Frostschutz in der Wasserkühlung dürfte ein Schönes Schaumbad geben.
> Nimm Kühlerfrostschutz also Gysantin G48, G40. Der Schaumt nicht und schützt vor Korrosion.
> Oder du nimmst Innovatek Protect IP Konzentrat.


 gibts eig an jeder tanke


----------



## Da_Frank (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frostschutz schädlich für Wakü?*

Wusste ich schon wollte nur wissen ob ich das vorhandene als kühlmittel nehmen kann


----------



## soulstyle (29. Oktober 2022)

Kann ich das mal aufgreifen.

Wäre es schädlich wenn ich einen Kühlerfrostschutz für die AIO nutzen würde?
Habe leider keine spezielle AIO Kühlflüssigkeit gerade da.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. Oktober 2022)

Nein die Dosierung macht das Gift und rate mal was früher genutzt wurde als es diese "Wakü-Plörre" noch nicht gab. Reines dest. Wasser/Osmosewasser würde dir bis zur Erlangung von öffizieller Wakü-Plörre  sogar auch ausreichen ... 

PS: Wenn du nur nachfüllen möchtest, dann eh nur dest. Wasser/Osmosewasser nutzen, da mischen von Kühlmittel verschiedener Hersteller zum ausflocken führen kann.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Oktober 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nein die Dosierung macht das Gift und rate mal was früher genutzt wurde als es diese "Wakü-Plörre" noch nicht gab. Reines dest. Wasser/Osmosewasser würde dir bis zur Erlangung von öffizieller Wakü-Plörre  sogar auch ausreichen ...
> 
> PS: Wenn du nur nachfüllen möchtest, dann eh nur dest. Wasser/Osmosewasser nutzen, da mischen von Kühlmittel verschiedener Hersteller zum ausflocken führen kann.


Hey Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich habe Ursprünglich das Problem gehabt das mein Durchflussrädchen anfing sich
über Wochen stetig langsamer zu drehen.
Irgendwann, Mut zusammengefasst und versucht nachzufüllen mit Originalflüssigkeit.
War keine Luft drinne konnte auch nix nachfüllen.

Kurzer Hand komplett entleert und falsch befüllt.
Keine Originalflüssigkeit mehr ausreichend da, bissl im Netz gelesen wieder komplett entleert und mit
unverdünntem Kühlerfrostschutz befüllt.
So jetzt ca nach 8 Wochen sind mir im Schauglas, lose Kristalle(Weiss wie Zucker) aufgefallen.

Im Netzt wieder gelesen auf diesen Thread gestossen und
woanders gelesen Kuhlerfrostschutz zu 50/50 mit Wasser zu mischen.

Ich beobachte es zwar jetzt mit Argus Augen aber:

Würdet Ihr das so lassen oder tatsächlich die Wakü Plörre doch nachkaufen?
Und wenn denn der Radioator nun angegriffen sein sollte hört das auf mit der Wakü Plörre?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. Oktober 2022)

Ich lebe seit Jahren ohne diese Plörre der Hersteller nutze nur noch Osmosewasser.  Aber auch ich nutzte (wohl aus Angst  ) auch "Plörre" aber nicht in einem 1:1 Verhältnis, denn der Frostschutz dient in einer Wakü ja nicht zum Schutz vor Frost ... ein Verhältnis von 1:10 reicht völlig aus um Korrosion in einem Wakükreislauf lange genug herauszuzögern ... ja herauszuzögern denn verhindern lässt es sich aus chemischen Gründen nie ganz.

Wenn du schon Argusaugen hast, dann verdünne es so wie ich geschrieben habe und beim nächsten Wasserwechsel nach deinem Gusto halt mit dem berühmten Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra befüllen.
Übrigens bei mir befindet sich das Osmosewasser jetzt schon das vierte Jahr in Folge ohne Wechsel im Kreislauf ... mal vom üblichen Nachfüllen Dank Diffusion abgesehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Hey Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Ich habe Ursprünglich das Problem gehabt das mein Durchflussrädchen anfing sich
> über Wochen stetig langsamer zu drehen.
> ...



Kühlwasserzusätze wurden in frühen Wasserkühlungstagen eher 1:5 bis 1:20 mit Wasser vermischt. 1:1 oder gar pur verringert die Kühlwirkung auf alle Fälle deutlich und dass es auch zu Ausfällungen kommt, ist zumindest keine ganz große Überraschung. Angreifen sollte Glykol aber keine Wasserkühlungsbestandteile. Plexiglas kommt damit, im Gegensatz zu Ethanol, klar und Kupfer, Messungen, Chrom und Gummidichtungen gibt es in Autos ja auch.


----------



## soulstyle (16. November 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Kühlwasserzusätze wurden in frühen Wasserkühlungstagen eher 1:5 bis 1:20 mit Wasser vermischt. 1:1 oder gar pur verringert die Kühlwirkung auf alle Fälle deutlich und dass es aus zu Ausfällungen kommt, ist zumindest keine ganz große Überraschung. Angreifen sollte Glykol aber keine Wasserkühlungsbestandteile. Plexiglas kommt damit, im Gegensatz zu Ethanol, klar und Kupfer, Messungen, Chrom und Gummidichtungen gibt es in Autos ja auch.


Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Das beruhigt natürich.
Wie es auch @Tetrahydrocannabinol und auch Du erwähnt habt, habe ich meinen Radiator
mit  1:10 Frostschuschuzmittel Typ C /G11 und destiliertem Wasser befült.
Ja und seit 16 Tagen sehe ich keine weissen Kristalle mehr im Schauglas.
Ich hoffe das bleibt noch eine lange Weile so.
Mit Frostschutz pur, lief der Durchflusswächter /-Rädchen langsamer,
bei 12V atte ie Pumpe so um die 5200/Umin und hatte im Idle 42°C
Nach 1:10 Mischung, 37°C im idle und 6100-6300/Umin.
1:10 Mischung brachte in jeder Hinsicht Vorteile.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. November 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> 1:10 Mischung brachte in jeder Hinsicht Vorteile.


 quod erat demonstrandum ...


----------

